# Remote Kadee uncoupler...cool



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's something I found over at an 'O' scale forum. Should be even easier to do in 'G'

Here's a video of it operating:

http://www.vimeo.com/3025440


It seems like a clever idea
http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii470/JoeW14626/mystuff/Kadeemod1.jpg 










Brian B.http://vimeo.com">vimeo</a>.[/url


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

that is awesome be cool on large scale. equip your engines and kick cars like the prototype. Sweet find Brian


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how he actuates the uncoupler?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill,

He uses a cut-down HO switch machine (probably a pretty cheap item)

Here's a link to the thread:

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5621021474/m/49910956

Brian B.
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Bob

I played with an idea like yours and desided that the "hooks" on the couplers would tend to hang up on eachother when only one coupler is pulled open like you did ..... now it was not as bad when you backed up a little as you uncouple but did not seam super reliable

do you also fell like this is true or do you do something else to get around this ?



the funny thing about the link to the o-scale board is that they are reinventing the wheel as atlas o-scale makes a 2-rale electro coupler that will work with the o-scale kadee 
atlas part number 7038 if anyone wants to tell them


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

All you have to do now is add and Airwire decoder to every car you own and then you can remote uncouple any car you want to!


----------

